# Plastic Clips for glass lids



## Newobsession

I was in BA's a couple weeks ago and they have a line of tanks that have glass lids that are held in place by these clips. Anyone know where to get them? not sure if it's something that you can buy on their own somewhere or if it's possibly something the manufacturer would have had made expressly for their lids.


----------



## Photo_man76

Ive seen something similar to thoses on Ebay

try searching *Aquarium Tank Glass Cover Acrylic Clip*

good luck


----------



## Newobsession

thanks. just checked and found some that clip onto the rim to hold the cover. will keep searching. In the meantime if anyone comes across this style, feel free to chime in. thanks again.


----------



## Fishfur

The ones I've seen on Amazon and Ebay are simpler than the one you picture.

I'd guess that particular style is likely made only by that manufacturer, but even if it is, if you have the name of the manufacturer, you could probably email and ask about replacement clips. No need to mention you didn't buy their lid.. just say your clips broke or got lost in a move and can they sell you replacements ? Worth a try.


----------



## Beedans

I have 5 extrar clips for the slightly thicker glass lids, if you're interested. They fit the eheim 35 glass cover. Otherwise I bought the smaller 5mm size on eBay for $5.


----------



## george

https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/aquariums/nano-aquariums/aquastyle-35#

Set hood clip (5x) and rubber feed (4x) - Article number (EAN) 7428858 (4011708745137)

Tell them they got damaged during move and if they can send replacement.


----------



## Car2n

Those tanks are the Marineland rimless cubes.
The clips should be available through Marineland. Probably a special order.


----------



## Rusalka

*5mm clips?*

Has anyone been able to find glass lid support clips for 5mm glass?


----------

